# Factory Wheels, rust on hood



## BlueSky1Guy (Jul 9, 2015)

2 questions. Unrelated, hope that isn't bad forum form

Are these the Rally II wheels? Something else? They are 14 inch wheels, and 7.5 inches wide.

This rust spot on the exterior of the hood looks pretty bad to me. Opinions about whether it's fixable. It is located where the hinge connects on the bottom. I'd sure rather keep the original hood if I can.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The wheel is indeed an original Rally II, the two letter ID code to the RH of the valve stem is KS, and thus a 14x7 rally II wheel. The KS I'd code was used on '71-75 model 14x7 rally II's. 

On the hood, it may be able to be repaired, depends on how thin the metal is further away from the rustholes. Have an older gentlemen who is amazing using his synchro wave TIG, but like any proper repair, the metal that one is going to buttweld to, needs to be clean thick metal, not thin, rusted on the backside.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree As long as it's possible to cut out the bad stuff all around so that you've got rust free metal to weld to (the back side is almost always over a larger area than you can see from the front), someone who's good with a mig or tig should be able to repair it.

Bear


----------



## BlueSky1Guy (Jul 9, 2015)

I can get a welding guru to check it out. My friend says this guy can do anything, including fix a hole in a beer can. I didn't want to waste his time if it was pointless. 
Thanks Pinion, about the wheels.


----------

